# smog legal long tubes



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

hi i live in california and i was wondering if there are any smog leagal long tube headers available for an 06. i know that jba has a set of shorties available but i have always been told that long tubes are the way to go.


----------



## GMinTheDriveway (Sep 12, 2005)

No. Any modification to the stock CAT is illegal unless it fails. LTs would make you either replace or move it.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

well i know of a few smog places that dont look to close to what you have installed ie. if it passes the computer check it passes smog. So do the slp LT's pass? Oh and i live in cali


----------

